# July 2014 "THE STORM" Voting



## Fin (Jul 19, 2014)

*Please read the entries before you vote*


Vote for the top three poems you consider most deserving. If you vote for less, your votes will be discounted. If you vote for yourself, you will be disqualified. If you create additional accounts to vote for yourself, you will be disqualified and all of your accounts will be banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

The poll closes on July 29th, 2014 at 6 PM EST.

*Good luck, ladies and gentlemen.*


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 20, 2014)

Just 3?....So many wonderful poems ...wish I could have more votes...
Good luck, everyone...peace...Jul


----------



## escorial (Jul 20, 2014)

voted


----------



## Greimour (Jul 23, 2014)

Some great work this time around, good job to all participants.


----------

